# Looking for wedding music



## suzie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help me with some suggestions? I get married in 10 weeks and am looking for something to walk down and then back up the aisle to. I have found the following peices which I like but they are not quite right. 

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier Prelude & Fugue in C Major
Mozart Romance Andante
Vivaldi Violin Concerto in G Opus 2 No. 3

Can anyone suggest anything in a similar vein that may be suitable? I dont want any of the usual ones that you find on the wedding albums, I want something a bit different. I like piana and violin music, light and pretty and nothing to fast.

Many thanks for any suggestions! x


----------



## weddingmusician (Aug 29, 2010)

*Prelude in C*

Since you like the Bach Prelude you might like the Gounod Ave Maria. He took the Bach piece and wrote a vocal part on top of it. 



Other suggestions:
Dance and Menuet of the Blessed Spirits by Gluck
The Swan by Saint-Saens
Gymnopedie No.1 by Satie
Air on the G String by Bach

http://ojaimusicservice.com/weddingmusicians.aspx


----------



## suzie (Aug 26, 2010)

thankyou! I like the first one and the second one is lovely on piano x


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some wedding warhorses -

For going down the aisle:

Pachelbel's Canon in D
Clarke's Trumpet Voluntary
Wagner's Bridal Chorus from Lohengrin

For coming back out:

Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony finale
Widor's Toccata from Symphony No. 5
Handel's Arrival of the Queen of Sheba
Mendelssohn's Wedding March from A Midsummer Night's Dream

That's just a few off the top of my head - these should be on youtube if you look for them...

There are also many cd's of such wedding music on the market - here's one by the label Naxos, which contains some of the above http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550790


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Andre said:


> Some wedding warhorses -
> 
> For going down the aisle:
> 
> ...


I wonder whether you spotted this sentence in the OP: "_I dont want any of the usual ones that you find on the wedding albums, I want something a bit different."_ Your list is the very epitomy of bog-standard wedding music, isn't it?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a passing comment. Isn't it interesting that folks here and in other wedding music threads mention these type of "nice" music as ideal for a wedding. Nobody ever mentions a Stockhausen string quartet as wedding music nor anything of that type of weird stuff, despite some claiming to love those more than "wedding music" listed here.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

How about the prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Richard Wagner? It's mid-tempo, grand, and has a very positive and optimistic feeling.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> How about the prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Richard Wagner? It's mid-tempo, grand, and has a very positive and optimistic feeling.


Too Nurenberg-related... Not the kind of walk you'd want to take....


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

There is a parallel thread on this topic. The same thing must have been posted twice. The other one has a few more comments.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Just a passing comment. Isn't it interesting that folks here and in other wedding music threads mention these type of "nice" music as ideal for a wedding. Nobody ever mentions a Stockhausen string quartet as wedding music nor anything of that type of weird stuff, despite some claiming to love those more than "wedding music" listed here.


It's simply about style. I love a lot of strange dissonant or macabre stuff, but I just wouldn't use it for my wedding. I would use something Romantic and sweet, not Modern and metallic.

I would definitely hire a flutist (and perhaps a pianist accompanist) for my wedding (not use myself) to play some French romantic stuff, maybe some Baroque and Classical.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Opal said:


> There is a parallel thread on this topic. The same thing must have been posted twice. The other one has a few more comments.


Admin note -

The two threads have been merged together into this one


----------

